# Walmart will deploy SD vehicles to deliver groceries to customers



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

https://www.freightwaves.com/news/autonomous-trucking/autonomous-vans-walmart-udelv










Walmart will deploy autonomous vehicles to deliver groceries for customers, according to Tom Ward, senior vice president of digital operations for the retail giant. Autonomous vehicle company Udelv is providing the technology to make the pilot program possible.

Walmart and Udelv join a growing list of companies experimenting with autonomous vehicles. In December, grocery retailer Kroger (KR: NYSE) announced a partnership with Silicon Valley based Nuro to begin an autonomous delivery service in Arizona.

Udelv recently partnered with XL Parts in Texas to undergo trials to deliver auto parts between its Houston facilities. The trial will help Udelv develop machine learning in their autonomous vehicles and will help the company develop its second-generation vehicle.

"We're still learning - it's a pilot - but, we want to make sure we stay on the cutting edge of grocery delivery by exploring what's new and next," said Ward on Walmart's expanded interest in using technology in grocery shopping.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> https://www.freightwaves.com/news/autonomous-trucking/autonomous-vans-walmart-udelv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I make Walmart deliveries through Doordash. I don't see this impacting all deliveries due to the complexity of geo-topology, and requests made to carry groceries to the home; moreover, requests have been made to carry groceries into the kitchen and set them on the table. Autonomous cars can only do so much, and I consider this as a fantasy pet project that will not grow into mainstream fruition.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I make Walmart deliveries through Doordash. I don't see this impacting all deliveries due to the complexity of geo-topology, and requests made to carry groceries to the home; moreover, requests have been made to carry groceries into the kitchen and set them on the table. Autonomous cars can only do so much, and I consider this as a fantasy pet project that will not grow into mainstream fruition.


As the article mentioned several times, it's a pilot program.
Successful Pilot programs are usually followed by a specific market (area) full roll out, by that time most of us will be carless & homeless while fighting over rat meat.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I make Walmart deliveries through Doordash. I don't see this impacting all deliveries due to the complexity of geo-topology, and requests made to carry groceries to the home; moreover, requests have been made to carry groceries into the kitchen and set them on the table. Autonomous cars can only do so much, and I consider this as a fantasy pet project that will not grow into mainstream fruition.


Never mind the navigation failures where pins aren't on the road of the address but rather outside a wall/fence that is on the back of a property.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Never mind the navigation failures where pins aren't on the road of the address but rather outside a wall/fence that is on the back of a property.


Yeah, I have called several customers asking for more information on their whereabouts.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Good luck Walmart!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Numerous companies have been saying they rolled out a SD delivery service but there have been 0 deliveries to date. All you got is a promotional video saying they rolled it out without any further proof that it actually rolled out.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I make Walmart deliveries through Doordash. I don't see this impacting all deliveries due to the complexity of geo-topology, and requests made to carry groceries to the home; moreover, requests have been made to carry groceries into the kitchen and set them on the table. Autonomous cars can only do so much, and I consider this as a fantasy pet project that will not grow into mainstream fruition.


It depends on the value of the exact service. In a curious "circle of life" way, we are going back to the days when grocery stores would deliver via a teenage kid. Obviously someone with a level of disability could use more service like putting the grocery items into the cabinet, etc., and so added value can be garnered by a human doing this.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Numerous companies have been saying they rolled out a SD delivery service but there have been 0 deliveries to date. All you got is a promotional video saying they rolled it out without any further proof that it actually rolled out.


uberdriverfornow , Tomato iheartuber and goneubering U must be North Korean, livin' In the dark and only thinkin' when told 2.
News alert: ain't 1955 no more
Your multiple accounts would be digging u out of this one mate


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> uberdriverfornow , Tomato iheartuber and goneubering U must be North Korean, livin' In the dark and only thinkin' when told 2.
> News alert: ain't 1955 no more
> Your multiple accounts would be digging u out of this one mate


Hey tomato that's a good one! Imitating an Australian guy now (badly)


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Hey tomato that's a good one! Imitating an Australian guy now (badly)


There u go again tomato Greg, or is it goneubering or uberdriverfornow or ur newest deflection Gulfstream Echo Niner

Denying the truth of multiple accounts and one dimensional thinking.
Who are u today?
Grand duchess Anastasia?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> There u go again tomato Greg, or is it goneubering or uberdriverfornow or ur newest deflection Gulfstream Echo Niner
> 
> Denying the truth of multiple accounts and one dimensional thinking.
> Who are u today?
> Grand duchess Anastasia?


Tomato now you are literally saying "I know you are but what am I?"

Grow up


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Tomato now you are literally saying "I know you are but what am I?"
> 
> Grow up


He's desperate to divert attention from the long delays and potential failure of the SDC hype.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> He's desperate to divert attention from the long delays and potential failure of the SDC hype.


That too


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

LOL
1 gal with 3 accounts talking to herself

Hi iheartuber tomato how u doing?
Well I'm doing fine tomato goneubering
how's uberdriverfornow tomato today
well she's ok thx u tomato iheartuber

you're embarrassing yourself


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> LOL
> 1 gal with 3 accounts talking to herself
> 
> Hi iheartuber tomato how u doing?
> ...


You were the one banned from the mods not me

In fact how are you still even here?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> You were the one banned from the mods not me
> 
> In fact how are you still even here?


Totmato iheartuber conversing with one of her other Four accounts Gulfstream Echo Niner
Tomato. One accusing the other and vis versa.
You've really tapped into the Crazy Gene.









Who u hiding in your attic ? goneubering or uberdriverfornow or iheartuber or Gulfstream Echo Niner
A virtual Tomato Surprise


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> Totmato iheartuber conversing with one of her other Four accounts Gulfstream Echo Niner
> Tomato. One accusing the other and vis versa.
> You've really tapped into the Crazy Gene.
> 
> ...


You're funny. SDCs must be even worse off than we thought.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> You're funny. SDCs must be even worse off than we thought.


If this is the guy they hire the whole industry is doomed

Say whatever happened to Monica? She posted twice and showed more intelligence than the Tomato has in thousands of posts and thousands of user names


----------

